# Denver Fabrics website liquidation 30% off



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Denver.com Fabrics, www.denverfabrics.com, emailed me that they are liquidating their entire fabric inventory. Here's the info from the email.

" *30% OFF ALL FABRIC* 

We Are Liquidating Our Entire Fabric Inventory!

Denverfabrics.com will soon be changing hands. All fabric on our web site must be sold to make way for the new owners. With this liquidation sale discount, all fabric on our site is now available at incredibly low prices! This sale offer is for our web site fabric only and is not available in our Littleton store.

The Denver Fabrics Littleton store is not changing owners and will continue to offer Colorado customers the same outstanding selection of fine fabrics.
Shop Now! 
use coupon code: ALLFAB%30
ALL SALES ARE FINAL"

Earlier this year we bought very nice linen and other fabrics from them at very reasonable prices and their shipping was very fast. I am sorry to see them go.

deb
in wi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting this Deb -
I'm sure I'll have to check this one out. Never too much fabric (is there?)

Angie


----------



## Peg (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, thanks Deb!
I'll have to check this out too.
I think I've been to the Littleton store, but it was a while ago.

Thanks,
Peg
http://cookinkids.com


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Anyone able to view any of the fabrics? I just keep getting runtime errors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just tried it and it worked UNTIL I clicked on a fabric. Then I got the runtime error and some statement about no more room left on device. Guess their server hard drive is full or something.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

That is what it was doing to me as well! that is too bad cause I really really wanted to get some fabric! LOL Maybe it is for the best that I couldn't!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just tried it and they now have a message where unheard of volumes may be making the site run slow, it this happens, please try again later..

But I did get a little further.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I guess all us poor fabriholics shut the webpage down or something LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hey rkintn - go take a look at www.hawaiianfabric.com if you want to look at some nice fabrics. The cottons have the best "hand" to them of any I've had in a long time. Mostly hawaiian fabrics, but the oriental stuff is nice also.

Angie


----------

